# Best hand spreader?



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

I am looking for some opinions on the best hand spreader to use. I know Ed names the Earthway 2750 in his book but I see a pic of him using the 3100. I am looking for one to spread the smaller seeds so as to get more control over the application rate.


----------



## Brad Gehman (Jun 6, 2004)

When spreading small amounts of seed, I prefer one of those cheap plastic grass seed spreaders. I use that for the majority of my seeding. 

I've got one of the cloth bag Earthway spreaders and it just plain sucks!


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

I'm on my 3rd 2700-A. It's not that they are built cheap, it's that after spreading seed and fertalizer on a combined 20 acres+ a year by hand...it's gears have their limits. I routinely run about 35-40#'s of fertalizer through it at a time and because of the waxy/vinyl bag it stands up on it's own so you can pour easily by yourself. You can also hold 25#'s of rye, wheat or oats at a time. I have a cloth model like Brad mentions and it's used exclusively as a back-up...and a bad back-up at that! Don't buy cloth!

It is very easy to get the seeding rates right as well. I'll be switching to I believe the M-130 for my ATV at some point to save time...but I can certainly use the miles of walking I get with the bag spreader and actually look forward to fertalizing 9 plots totalling about 7 acres this weekend, as well as spreading buckwheat into 2 acres. I'll most likely have the M-130 in time for my late summer plantings.

Here is the spreader in action...with my little "helper" along.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Has anyone used the 3100? Does it have the oscillating plate like the 2750 has? I am leaning towards the 3100 because of the larger capacity but if it doesn't have the oscillating plate I think the 2750 would be more versatile.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Here's a link to my favorite. I've had years of great service and fully expect many more years of use.

http://www.seedland.com/Merchant/me...roduct_Code=SPR-ER3100&Category_Code=HAND-SPR


----------



## G-Vac (Sep 20, 2004)

NorthJeff said:


> I'll be switching to I believe the M-130 for my ATV at some point to save time...but I can certainly use the miles of walking I get with the bag spreader and actually look forward to fertalizing 9 plots totalling about 7 acres this weekend


I always think about getting a three point or tow behind spreader, but then I think of the weight I lose each summer, due in part to my foodplot work, especially with all my planting and fertilizing being done with an Earthway 3100, I figure I'll stick with what I have.
Chevy, I'm not sure what an oscillating plate is. If you describe it I could check this weekend for you when I'm at my camp.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Chevy, they say 40#s capacity on the 3100....but that's what I get on the 2750. However, the 3100 boasts a heavy-duty gear drive that the 2750 might not have and I couldn't find the differences on their site as far as the gear box goes. The 2750 is very light and fits into a 5 gallon bucket along with my bags of smaller seeds, or even behind the seat of my tractor...but the 3100 seems more heavy duty.

This past weend it took me almost 4 hours to spread all the fertilizer and seed on the plots. It was at least 50% walking (had to cultipack a bit too!) and by the end I was pretty warn out and have the pretty familiar bruise of the strap on my shoulder. The amounts of seed, and walking will more than double in the late summer, especially with the addition of 3-4 acres in plots so I'm greatly looking forward to the ATV model (I think the 130) I'll hook it up to the front rack of the ATV so I can watch the spreading rates and coverage better and although it will be a learning experience after years of using a hand-spreader...I'm looking forward to the "learning curve"! In the late summer I do use my PTO mounted spreader for all my fertilizer...but I have a lot more seeds to spread at that time that I do not use the PTO spreader for.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

I would assume the oscillating plate wobbles to keeps the fluffy seeds, like sugar beets from clinging together. I read it in Ed's book but have never seen one in action.


----------



## G-Vac (Sep 20, 2004)

Alright, the 3100 has an agitator pin on the inner shaft which rotates to keep clumpy materials, or seeds, from sticking together and clogging the spreader. It works great, I've run wet fertilizer through it with no problems. Cleanup is simple, I dunk the entire unit in the pond, then crank it as the water flows out. Then I give the enclosed gearbox a shot of silicone spray. I've had mine two years now, and must have put more than 2,000 lbs of fertilizer through it. I've seeded everything from tiny clover and brassica seeds to buckwheat and rye with it. This weekend I try soybeans and corn!


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Sounds like the 3100 is the way to go then. I thought everybody had their corn in already. I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that hasn't planted yet. This has definately proven to be a year aof learning who NOT to take my tractor to for repairs:banghead3 . I have about 17 acres I wanted to plant and I haven't even broken ground yet.


----------



## G-Vac (Sep 20, 2004)

I wanted to get my corn in two weeks ago, unfortunately not everything works as planned. Fortunately there's still time.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

I got my new Earthway 3100 yesterday. One thing I noticed is there looks to be 2 different holes that the spinner plate could be positioned on. Is there a benefit to moving the plate closer to the hopper or am I just trying to make things more difficult than they need to be . I didn't see anything mentioned in the instructions.


----------



## G-Vac (Sep 20, 2004)

Chevy, I never noticed that - good eye. I think you should be the guinea pig and find out how it affects things. No good deed goes unpunished! :lol:


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

I will give it a shot this weekend and see how it goes.


----------

